# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tell me what you think



## Kokopalee (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi guys sorry I havent been here for a while. some of you had helped with with my tank awhile back ago. I finally found plants that work with my hard water and my Goldfish.....Tell me what you guys think of it so far/









Its a 36 gal tank
Coralife 130watt
UV 
2026 Eheim
Eheim hang on
Hagen co2 thingin :lol
Java Moss
Red Sward Plant 
Wisteria
and three plants all the same but I dont know what they are :lol

I change 40% of the water once a week, Nitrate levels are at 5ppm-0ppms
One inch of gravel.
Florish Excel twice a week and Iron juice once a week.....









Goldfish Planted Tank

Nothing like a Water change to brighten up your day.....








Kokos Goldfish World


----------



## Kokopalee (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi guys sorry I havent been here for a while. some of you had helped with with my tank awhile back ago. I finally found plants that work with my hard water and my Goldfish.....Tell me what you guys think of it so far/









Its a 36 gal tank
Coralife 130watt
UV 
2026 Eheim
Eheim hang on
Hagen co2 thingin :lol
Java Moss
Red Sward Plant 
Wisteria
and three plants all the same but I dont know what they are :lol

I change 40% of the water once a week, Nitrate levels are at 5ppm-0ppms
One inch of gravel.
Florish Excel twice a week and Iron juice once a week.....









Goldfish Planted Tank

Nothing like a Water change to brighten up your day.....








Kokos Goldfish World


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

link doesn't work for me


----------



## Kokopalee (Mar 1, 2003)

sorry about that guys









Lets try this









Goldfish Planted Tank

Nothing like a Water change to brighten up your day.....








Kokos Goldfish World


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Koko! Good to see you back. Not many people around that see goldfish and plants as a challenge rather than a joke. Looking good. I am waiting for a new needle valve, and then the goldfish tank is going to get some needed attention. I've been playing around with dwarf Lillie's to make it look like a normal goldfish pond habitat, and I am trying new carpet foreground plants.

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=6806023812&m=8146050054

*Journal Database*


----------



## Kokopalee (Mar 1, 2003)

Dang your tank is Looking great.....So you got the Co2 tank? I cant have one of those cause of the apartment rules but the Hagen is doing a great job so far.

I wanted to try the Micro Sword plant but it died on me....I think its cause of my hard water









Nothing like a Water change to brighten up your day.....








Kokos Goldfish World


----------

